# Show soon! (new pics of Liberty) :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Soooo excited about the show coming up!  We are taking 7 goats. 2 moms and the rest kids. We will leave Friday and stay through Sunday. 

Liberty is pictured. I can't wait to see how she and our % doeling do!  We are also bringing a wether to show. We'll only be showing 3 of the 7 that are going. The others just have to come along for the ride.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very pretty! I can't wait to show again... I miss it! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Dani!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll do great, she is an awesome girl


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

wow but yet another great looking goat you hit the jackpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Liberty you are simply stunning !!
I really cant believe the gorgeous Boers being born lately !
Just when you think you have seen the most stunning baby , another one hits the ground that is amazing .

Such a beautiful breed


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Jackie and Renae!  

Thanks Laura, I agree!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous!

I have a question for you. Did you just trim up her long hairs, head and tail? We have a % doe kid that the kids are using for 4-H, she's got a red coat too <starting to shed her winter coat>, and wondering if I should just trim her long hairs/clean her up vs. body clipping her a month before the show. Just thought I'd ask how you did Liberty, I'm still no good at this clipping stuff lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice! 

Uhhhh.. you didn't notice her awful looking clipped neck?? That's GREAT! I did a TERRIBLE job on it!  

We clipped her belly, tail, around her hooves, between her horns and her forehead, her chest floor, between her legs, on her rump and clipped the wild hairs off her legs. I clipped her whole neck several weeks ago too... WAY too short.  It looks okay now though after lots of blending. 

I love red goats until it comes to clipping them... everything you do is completely obvious. So be VERY careful! Clipped red hair is a lot lighter in color... at least it is on our kids and adults. I could take hair off in a zillion places on the trads and you'd never know.. you can see everything on a red though. So just keep the " can't put hair back on" line running through your head as you clip her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh BTW, you see that white stripe down Liberty's back? That's where I clipped her rump! She has a WHITE stripe running all the way up her back...  as I found out. Fortunately I didn't get far before I noticed it!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ooo la la! She is looking great!

That is some stiff competition your giving Beauty there. Lol

When is the show again? I am excited for you and I am not even going!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber!  The 0-3 class will be lots of fun. There will be three of our doelings in it. A doeling we sold as a bottle baby to a family is going to be there too! 

It is this Fri-Sun.  I am so excited!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , good luck to you and your goaties


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She is just so lovely. Can''t wait to find out how she does. I think boars are beautiful but not sure I want to deal with large goats.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

She is stunning!! I love seeing pictures of your goats Crossroads!! Good luck at the shows!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! Just 3 more days!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow! That is really soon!!!! Goodluck and cant wait to hear how they do!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I know! We'll be heading out Friday morning! We only take our own goats to shows a couple times a year and this is the first show of the year with our own.... so I am really looking forward to it. I wish we had Paint Ball here... next show I guess.  

Last year Star (Beauty's mom) won the 3-6 class, Ruby won the 0-3 class and her sister Diamonds placed right behind her. Addy's doeling Jewel placed 4th in the 0-3 class too. Those were the only 4 we brought last year! I won grand champion showman with Star too.  I love this fair and can't wait. It is not a sanctioned show but that's okay, we just have fun!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Eeek! Those are some good placings! I sure hope Beauty kicks some booty! Oh and I hope Liberty does too but since Beauty is going to be mine I REALLY want her to do well! 

All of the county shows around here are mostly for kids/young adults/students! And most of them you have to be a member of FFA or 4H (my daughter is only 6) so she is still too young to show for those groups. I can not wait till she is old enough i still have a few years before then so by the time she is we should have great stock for her to show with!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, hopefully Beauty will follow in her mama's hoof steps!  Well, hopefully not actually cuz since Liberty is staying here... Haha.  Beauty can follow in Star's hoof steps for the showmanship class....  

This is a youth show too, but you don't need to be in 4-H or FFA which is nice since we aren't in either! 

That will be so cool for your daughter!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Candice!
> 
> Uhhhh.. you didn't notice her awful looking clipped neck?? That's GREAT! I did a TERRIBLE job on it!
> 
> ...


LOL well I think she looks great and didn't notice a bad job at all! I do understand what you mean about the red coats. A couple of years ago my son had a little dark red doe that we had to shave and OMG she looked like a light colored sheep who'd been sheered after that lol  :laugh:

I want to do very little to this doe, I feel her coat is a good length. She's starting to shed though, so the kids need to get busy brushing her.

Good luck with the show and hope you guys do well and have a great time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Same to you!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhhhh!!

Tomorrow the fun begins! I am sooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes! I can't wait either! Unfortunately my sister Victoria (this is Caroline) is not feeling well so hopefully she will be all better by tomorrow. I washed all of the goats except Star's wether (I was tired of washing by the time I got to him) so we will do him tomorrow at the fairgrounds. They all look so good! Beauty is even more stunning with a bath. 

Here a couple pics of them I took after they had their baths. Beauty was still a little wet so that's why she looks woolly in the pics. Liberty Belle looked stunning in person but she was cold and wanted to hunch up so I only got one pic of her. I can't wait to see how they do!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

You did a good job! They all look wonderful! 


I just emailed Victoria back also. Tell her I sure hope she feels better soon! If she makes my goat 
not do good in the ring it will be disappointing! Hahahaha just joking but I sure am hoping and praying she feels better by the weekend!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! It is always so fun to get them all fit and trimmed for a show! I think that is the funnest part of showing.



bayouboergoats said:


> I just emailed Victoria back also. Tell her I sure hope she feels better soon! If she makes my goat
> not do good in the ring it will be disappointing! Hahahaha just joking but I sure am hoping and praying she feels better by the weekend!


Haha! I'll be sure to tell her!  I just replied to your e-mail...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Victoria.. I'm back!  I spent nearly all day in bed yesterday...  I still feel a little sick but am WAY better now! Good timing to get sick huh?  We are going to be pulling out at 9:30am. It is 4:15 right now... 

I'll be showing Liberty and Caroline will be showing Beauty.  So if she doesn't do well it's Caroline's fault!! Heehee. I'm kidding... I'll post pics Sunday night if at all possible when we get back! Can't wait!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Victoria ! Glad your feeling better . I hope you continue to feel better too. Good luck to the both of you


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay!!!!! Awesome prayers work! Heehee 


Goodluck to both of you!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh and if Beauty does not do well I will be sure to be mad at your sister! Hahahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura! 

Yes they do Amber.  Thanks!! 

I am still worried Beauty is going to beat Liberty.... Liberty is a little bigger and more filled in, but Beauty seems more complete and correct.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have internet access out at the show! 

We did showmanship today. I took grand champion and reserve overall showman with Liberty and Caroline took reserve champion showman with Liberty's mom Poli! 

Can't wait to see how the kids do in type tomorrow! We'll post pictures later.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome !! Congrats Ladies


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo Hoo! Awesome congrats girls! 

Good luck tomorrow! But sorry VictoriaI really hope your sister beats you! 

Lol j/j I hope you guys can have a tie! Hahaha


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Whoo Hoo! Awesome congrats girls!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! But sorry VictoriaI really hope your sister beats you!
> 
> Lol j/j I hope you guys can have a tie! Hahaha


Victorial?!!? What the heck ! Auto correct changed it to that!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're back! I'll post pictures and results later once we settle in a little more....Sorry I guess that's mean huh?  I'll try to hurry...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ughhh!!!!!


Dont forget its 9:07 here already i am gonna miss them tonight but i can not wait to see them!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Get a good nights sleep  I guess we can all wait till tomorrow 
to find out results


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just put a new thread here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f205/weekend-show-results-crossroads-boers-146538/#post1394447


----------

